# marineland Visi-therm heater malfunction



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

I heard there was a recall on marineland pro heaters but not the visi-therms....i should have switched out when i heard of the recall

I came back from the long weekend to find all my yellow labs turned into fish soup. Poor fish, what a way to go. 

Anyone else have problems with the visi-therms?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

only problem I ever had with mine was the light was on but quit heating. Contacted them about it and they sent me a new one out. Other then the one issue I owned 2 and had no other probs out of them


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

It was the Marineland Stealths with the recall. My visitherms are fine - IIRC, they should have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

In fact they send the Visitherms as a replacement for the defective stealths...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> only problem I ever had with mine was the light was on but quit heating. Contacted them about it and they sent me a new one out. Other then the one issue I owned 2 and had no other probs out of them


You know, I had that experience too, but I have had this with a few different heaters... ebo jager, odyssea, visi-therm, no name brand, and rena smart heater. I don't know what it is or I am just bad luck. I had 5 that were the same issue. Light on but no heating whatsoever.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

marineland did not reply to my email about the heater failure but petsmart replaced without any hassles.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> You know, I had that experience too, but I have had this with a few different heaters... ebo jager, odyssea, visi-therm, no name brand, and rena smart heater. I don't know what it is or I am just bad luck. I had 5 that were the same issue. Light on but no heating whatsoever.


Must be defective heating elements in them...have had a couple others do that as well myself & the visitherm did it within a few months of having it.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It's all good with a lifetime warranty on Visa-therm. I still like Jager's the best though, never an issue and you can recalibrate them as well.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

totally agree


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

me three... jager is where its at


----------

